# What to charge for grinds?



## highway

Hi,
I am in the mid west, and have been approached out of the blue for 3rd level grinds in computer programming and networking, both of which I can do, as i work in the IT business and have lots of experience and very recent training in the particular programming language.

I've not done this before, and am being advised to charge €30 for the weekly hour to cover prep work, getting to know the relevant course, etc, which will take more than an hour a week overall.

It seems steep to me, but wanted to see what others thought.  To be honest, I'm very busy as it is (family, job, farm, and distance learning) and am not sure if I am that interested, but am curious to give it a try, as it might open some doors, and give me some useful experience.  I've always enjoyed explaining technology, etc to anyone who'll listen!

Anyway, opinions welcome.

Highway.


----------



## Silvergirl

I know a 2nd yr student who gave grinds in economics at 3rd level to 1st years and he was charging 30 per hour also, based in Cork City.
HTH


----------



## highway

Thanks Silvergirl.  Should be ok so.


----------



## theod

Think €30 an hour too low. My doctor charges €50 for 20 minutes. However you say your not that interested to begin with so you might not be doing the student any favours. What if you lose all interest after a few lessons. Might be better to refer them to someone else.


----------



## tiger

I've heard of (non-Dublin based) honours maths grinds going for €50/hr.  Back in tiger days mind.


----------



## highway

Theod: I wouldn't compare myself (or any grinds) to a doctors profession.  Fair point on the interest aspect though.  I think maybe I'm more worried about my ability to educate this person than lack of interest.  Easy to just say no to these things.  I see what your saying about possibly pulling out after a while, but if I never try it I'll never know. 

Tiger: I think those were tiger prices all right.  Seem €30 is reasonable now though.

Highway.


----------



## suemoo1

i pay 25e or 30e (different teachers) for an hours hons irish leaving cert grind.


----------



## truthseeker

Ive heard anything from 30 to 50 per hour. In this case for 3rd level grinds you may want to go higher than 30? But then again as itd be useful experience for you too perhaps 30 is fair for both sides?


----------



## fizzelina

Leaving cert 1 hour honours I know a person who charges €40. To be honest for university level I would be going €40 not €30. Perhaps if you're unsure of your ability then don't charge the first hour, if they agree to keep going quote them €40/hr. BTW 11 years ago grinds were £25/hr for honours maths for me which is €32 in euro so €30 seems low to me considering inflation (and 11 years ago was not celtic tiger, at least not in our house)


----------



## DrMoriarty

If the person is at third level _and_ capable of concentrating for 90 minutes — I have learned not to presume this — then you might consider proposing an hour-and-a-half session for €45?


----------



## boaber

Mrs boaber is due to give grinds on CAP1 (accounting) but hasn't a clue how much to charge.  Would the same rates as quoted above be appropriate for professional exams?


----------



## gm88

Last year we paid €45 per hour leaving cert accounting grinds.  Paid €30 for maths.  The Accounting reaped A1 and the maths B1.


----------



## gianni

Pre Euro I was charging 10 punts per person for a 90 min grind to 3rd level students. (This was for a minimum of 3 students in the grind.)


----------



## ajapale

If you enjoy it (and considering your other committments) would you consider doing the work pro bono?


----------



## Subtitle

Think of who is paying for these grinds, the student usually. You can charge e40/e45 per hour and possibly have no takers. If you charge e20/e25 per hour, you will have more takers.
Word of mouth advertising is the way to go. 
Good teacher/ great price. Where do you go wrong?


----------



## boaber

Update:  Mrs boaber gave the grind over the weekend which lasted close to 4 hours (plus 2.5 hours prep).  

The girl offered €100 but Mrs boaber only took €50 of her.  I don't think the missus did it for the cash in the first place, rather she's looking to get experience in teaching so that she can lecture one day.

As it turns out, Subtitle is right.  This girl is now going to recommend Mrs boaber to her colleagues and they are going to get a group of 4-6 people together for future grinds.


----------



## ap07

gm88 said:


> Last year we paid €45 per hour leaving cert accounting grinds.  Paid €30 for maths.  The Accounting reaped A1 and the maths B1.



hi, i was wondering where the person that you received grinds from is located? i would be interested in taking grinds from them!!can u pass me on their details...


----------



## ap07

gm88 said:


> Last year we paid €45 per hour leaving cert accounting grinds.  Paid €30 for maths.  The Accounting reaped A1 and the maths B1.



hi, i was wondering where the person that you received accounting grinds from is located? i would be interested in taking grinds from them!!can u pass me on their details...


----------



## Protocol

I knew acc fees were crazy high, but I didn't expect acc grinds to be higher than normal as well??!!!!


----------



## Wahaay

I pay €20 for an hour's private Maths tuition for my 14-year-old.
Both the teacher and I are very happy with what we think is a fair price.


----------



## inseventeen

My brother gave maths grinds to LC students over the last few years in Galway. He got €30 per hour and did pretty well from it. Now the bad bit, over a month ago he got a letter from the revenue saying they had info that he was doing this and to call to his local revenue office, which he did. I don't know where this office is, but they had information on all the students he was giving grinds to. The parents had asked revenue if they were entitled to any tax relief and had gotten all the info they required, also got other grinds people. Now he's got quite a substantial tax bill to deal with + other charges. If I were you, i'd be very careful and even then, you cannot be sure.


----------



## Complainer

inseventeen said:


> My brother gave maths grinds to LC students over the last few years in Galway. He got €30 per hour and did pretty well from it. Now the bad bit, over a month ago he got a letter from the revenue saying they had info that he was doing this and to call to his local revenue office,



Why is this 'the bad bit'? It's great news for the rest of us.


----------



## honest

A teacher I know well charges 20 an hour and is happy with that as its a tax free nixer.   It does not be long adding up.


----------



## mandelbrot

honest said:


> A teacher I know well charges 20 an hour and is happy with that as its a tax free nixer.   It does not be long adding up.



It's not tax free - it's tax evasion. There's a substantial difference!


----------



## WizardDr

@madlebrot would that be D Case I - with 'wholly and necessarily' deuctions?
The other way is to charge for the room - rent a room relief?


----------



## mandelbrot

I'd be interested to hear what kind of deductions you'd think would be allowable?! They would be very minimal.

(Presume you're joking about rent a room relief!)


----------



## WizardDr

@mandletrot
I thought rent-a-room could apply - is sleeping required? Periodic use / over a period / non exclusive - its worth a try. 

Actual expenses incurred including books, materials, heating. travel (as incurred) - not huge but a principle at stake here.


----------



## Joe_90

Rented as Residential accommodation to qualify for Rent a Room Relief.


----------

